# feather leg baboon (Stromatopelma calceatum)



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

_Hiya,_

_I really, really like Stromatopelma calceatum and I've been recently thinking about taking the plunge and getting a sling _
_But I was curious to peoples experiences with them?_

_I've read they are the type of species to bite first rather than flee but if they do flee they can teleport quite well and have a nasty venom?_

_regards, emmie x_


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Do you keep any Old World arboreal spiders at the moment Emmie?
-P


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Paul c 1 said:


> Do you keep any Old World arboreal spiders at the moment Emmie?
> -P


quite a good question to ask

if you don't, get a P.murinus, since they're cheap, will run as opposed to fight


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> quite a good question to ask
> 
> if you don't, get a P.murinus, since they're cheap, will run as opposed to fight


Havnt the got the nickname or Orange Bitey Thing tho :/


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hiya,_
> 
> _I really, really like Stromatopelma calceatum and I've been recently thinking about taking the plunge and getting a sling _
> _But I was curious to peoples experiences with them?_
> ...


yes. that's right- they have the nastiest venom of all the baboons- worse even than heteroscodra maculata. & i've been told by khanidge (member of this forum), of somebody who ended up on ventilator after an h.mac bite- & it was only a large juv, not even an adult! s. calceata is even worse, & faster.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Ben.M said:


> Havnt the got the nickname or Orange Bitey Thing tho :/


naah i don't get it ..



wilkinss77 said:


> yes. that's right- they have the nastiest venom of all the baboons- worse even than heteroscodra maculata. & i've been told by khanidge (member of this forum), of somebody who ended up on ventilator after an h.mac bite- & it was only a large juv, not even an adult! s. calceata is even worse, & faster.


dayum


----------



## snasha_d (Jul 11, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> yes. that's right- they have the nastiest venom of all the baboons- worse even than heteroscodra maculata. & i've been told by khanidge (member of this forum), of somebody who ended up on ventilator after an h.mac bite- & it was only a large juv, not even an adult! s. calceata is even worse, & faster.



:censor: that's scary! Note to self don't get lazy at feeding time, use the tongs!!!!


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> Do you keep any Old World arboreal spiders at the moment Emmie?
> -P


_I've got a H. mac sling at the moment_
_Also got a couple of P. irminia slings, they are new worlds though I know_
_Also getting other slings in a few weeks including a few old worlds P. subfusca (HL), L. vilaceopes and a M. balfouri : victory:_


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

Balfouri are cool! I have two that I have had since slings, one is a sub adult female now and when I last tried to retank it, it managed to run UNDER the tank as there was a tiny gap, I was left holding a tank with spider upsidedown under it, but it never once tried to bite me, it just kept running:lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Andrew Smith described S. caceatum as the most *aggressive* tarantula he had come across, actively perusing him. He relays a story from his travels in West Africa where someone was bit on the kneck and believes if it werent for the swift action of antihistamine they'd have had a fatality on their hands.

OBTs are indeed known as Orange Bitey Things and are usually very quick to throw a threat posture.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

an aresive Theraphosid O:
wow, that's news to me.

my P.murinus must just be soft lol


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I have four 1 inch slings and re housing them was interesting lol they have the ability to teleport!

They have a real attitude throwing little threat poses at me and attacking the tongs repeatedly rather than running in the opposite direction. I'm selling two but part of me kinda hopes they don't sell as I don't really want to have to package them up :blush:


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

Kamike said:


> I have four 1 inch slings and re housing them was interesting lol they have the ability to teleport!
> 
> They have a real attitude throwing little threat poses at me and attacking the tongs repeatedly rather than running in the opposite direction. I'm selling two but part of me kinda hopes they don't sell as I don't really want to have to package them up :blush:


_I was going to pm you about yours for sale :lol2:_


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Kamike said:


> I have four 1 inch slings and re housing them was interesting lol they have the ability to teleport!
> 
> They have a real attitude throwing little threat poses at me and attacking the tongs repeatedly rather than running in the opposite direction. I'm selling two but part of me kinda hopes they don't sell as I don't really want to have to package them up :blush:


This, they are hella fast. I have 5 slings in small specimen vials which they came in. I can get away with them at the minute as they're so small but I'm under no illusions that they won't want to kill me when they're big enough. I don't think I've seen anything in my collection move as quick as these little bags of death!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I was going to pm you about yours for sale :lol2:_


Make sure you do it when I'm feeling brave lol


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Hiya,_
> 
> _I really, really like Stromatopelma calceatum and I've been recently thinking about taking the plunge and getting a sling _
> _But I was curious to peoples experiences with them?_
> ...


Why do you really like these? They seem dull to me and H macs have much nicer markings.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

spidersteve said:


> Why do you really like these? They seem dull to me and H macs have much nicer markings.


That's the beauty of humanity, if we all liked the same thing then it would be very boring world......


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

kris74 said:


> That's the beauty of humanity, if we all liked the same thing then it would be very boring world......


It was just a question. Plus I rarely find any beauty in humanity.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

spidersteve said:


> It was just a question. Plus I rarely find any beauty in humanity.


 
vermin, 'tis all we are.

and i see no appeal in most baboons, but one is a must in any collection lol
give me a H.mac or OBT any day


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

spidersteve said:


> Why do you really like these? They seem dull to me and H macs have much nicer markings.


_Just love the colour, patterning and the fact they're arboreal:flrt:_


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

_emmie_x_ said:


> _Just love the colour, patterning and the fact they're arboreal:flrt:_


have you heard of the genus, Avicularia ?

they all display fantastisch colours, and patterns. they are arboreal and _tolerate _being handled


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> vermin, 'tis all we are.
> 
> and i see no appeal in most baboons, but one is a must in any collection lol
> give me a H.mac or OBT any day


Baboons are ok, like a lot of T's they are pet holes.


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> have you heard of the genus, Avicularia ?
> 
> they all display fantastisch colours, and patterns. they are arboreal and _tolerate _being handled


_Yes but I don't like them : victory:_

_I don't ever want to handle a T, I prefer looking not touching :lol2:_



spidersteve said:


> Baboons are ok, like a lot of T's they are pet holes.


_My slings are always out and about on the night :flrt:_


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

spidersteve said:


> Baboons are ok, like a lot of T's they are pet holes.


 
you've got to have one though


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> you've got to have one though


My little P.Lugardi is always out and about, never really hiding!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> My little P.Lugardi is always out and about, never really hiding!


 
that's a fort hall baboon yeah ??

i like them, they're quite a new species i think

how much was yours if you don't mind ?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> that's a fort hall baboon yeah ??
> 
> i like them, they're quite a new species i think
> 
> how much was yours if you don't mind ?


not new at all, in fact they were the first African terrestrial to exhibit the 'double clutch' back in 2002 and they were around for a couple of years before that dropping WC sacs until that male turned up


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

2002 is new enough :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> that's a fort hall baboon yeah ??
> 
> i like them, they're quite a new species i think
> 
> how much was yours if you don't mind ?


£6.50 1 inch sling, its about 2 inch now lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> £6.50 1 inch sling, its about 2 inch now lol


 
that's not bad
will have to look out for these

first spider on the list
cheers mate :2thumb:

just re-read steve's post
2000 ish is new enough lol


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Kim1973 still has em for sale, they are ace!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Kim1973 still has em for sale, they are ace!


NOPE

no more spiders until seas
apart from the one coming tomorrow :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> NOPE
> 
> no more spiders until seas
> apart from the one coming tomorrow :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ok lol


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

If you can maintain and look after a Heteroscodra maculata ... you will be fine with S.cal, similar husbandry too and awesome spids.

I also thought some of you may find this report interesting on the bite and pugnacious nature of 'S.c', I think it has been posted on here before, never the less a good read:-

Stromatopelma Bites=

-P


----------

